# The House in the Woods June/July '12 (very photo heavy!)



## mookster (Jul 27, 2012)

A few weeks back a friend of mine tipped me off about a house in some woods near his work that had apparently been empty for around 7/8 years, he said it looked full of stuff having given it a cursory look over but didn't furnish me with any more information and I was skeptical about it being any good given the length of time it had been empty.

However fortune was shining in my favour. This is an amalgamation of two visits.

Walking up the outside the scale of the undergrowth was daunting in itself. The entire bungalow was pretty much covered in foliage and trees. But we persisted. 












I entered, not knowing what to expect, and pretty much stopped in my tracks. There was stuff everywhere, piled up in great piles, strewn on the floor, everywhere you looked and walked there was at least a foot of stuff underneath your feet. Navigation was tricky to say the least, but I ventured on. The first large room I encountered wasn't much to look at, too dark and a lot of rubbish but the goodness started around the corner....owing to the state of the palce there was no room for any sort of tripod so there aren't too many whole-room wide shots.



















































However it wasn't until we got to what turned out to be the kitchen that things got really interesting. There was still food in the cupboards, and a huge surprise waiting for us at the far end. Plus details of a horrible family tragedy which I discovered while sorting through some paperwork (more on that later).





















No, your eyes do not deceive you, this is indeed a grand piano in the kitchen.


























Now onto my second visit a week later, I went with the specific plan to try and dig up as much information as I could find about the previous occupants, and struck gold.











I made a bee-line for the kitchen and excavated the whole of the area beneath the shelving unit, laying out all the old bits of paperwork and quickly realised the owners liked bees.





















However I was about to be stopped in my tracks....





















Finding that lot bundled together with the various letters and stuff put a lump in my throat, I can't begin to imagine how the family coped with the death of their six-year-old son.



















































Oh yeah, there are some vehicles too.
















Thanks for looking...many many more photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157630302832252/


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, that's sad!


----------



## freespirits (Jul 27, 2012)

amazing just amazing someones life being eaten by weeds ,great find though but a shame also


----------



## abel101 (Jul 27, 2012)

As I opened this report, I was blown a way, a small house such as this, holding all those memorys and such a tragic loss.
Thanks for sharing!
Amazing photos and brilliant searching, I am blown away by all of this.


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 27, 2012)

Wonderful yet tragic.
Excellent pictures.


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 27, 2012)

wow heartbreaking


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 27, 2012)

That's just made me well up with emotion mate. So so sad. Kinda puts what we do into prospective when something as poignant as this gets discovered. It feels like a shrine in itself. That poor family 

Thanks for sharing this mate! Although it does pull at your heart strings.


----------



## Breesey (Jul 27, 2012)

Amazing how you find all these hoarder houses! Brilliantly documented too. And poor Kingsley, must have been hard for the family.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 27, 2012)

Excellent find, tragic story. But thanks for sharing it.


----------



## eggbox (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome job, mookster; remarkable in numerous ways.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very interesting find with lots of sad memories,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simon (Jul 27, 2012)

Fantasic report.

That's all that needs to be said.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Bones out (Jul 27, 2012)

That's what I call a complete report mookie 

Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 27, 2012)

*Outstanding!!!*


----------



## mookster (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers guys, I don't think any other place I have done has affected me as much as rooting through this one did. 

There are still areas I haven't given a good seeing to, the outhouse in the last photo before the vehicles especially as that is rammed pretty much from ground to ceiling with stuff and so impossible to get in! The head-height nettles and encroaching trees don't help things either....


----------



## st33ly (Jul 27, 2012)

Another amazing find! Thank you for posting


----------



## Moonfish (Jul 27, 2012)

Fantastic find thanks for the history very sad though I thought the photos of the boy and his mum were bittersweet they looked so happy she must have been devestated great find great pics cheers


----------



## sonyes (Jul 27, 2012)

Such a tragic story, but a wonderful find, and all in all a great report and 1st class pics.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jul 27, 2012)

amazing fine, but very sad...


----------



## cheekymunky69 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats a fab post, and quite sad reading some of the notes in the pictures. Wicked photos, start off as a nice derelict show, then turn to a bit of a story, like it...good one!


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 28, 2012)

its so sad that someones life has been left and forgot in the woods...this is why exploring these places both fansinates and upsets me.
very nice find i just hope it remains hidden long enough for everything to be taken by nature and not raided by theifs.


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 28, 2012)

the saw in the secondpicture looked very new?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

AHHHH.... blimey thats so sad ben...beautifully summed up with your words....this is one report i shant forget in a while...


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## BahrainPete (Jul 28, 2012)

Fascinating find and great pics.


----------



## mookster (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I hope to find more of these places as I could spend hours poking around in them 



pablo73 said:


> the saw in the secondpicture looked very new?



There were a fair few things locked up in toolboxes etc which protected them from the elements, there was a tin full of new-looking medicines in the kitchen which because it had been sealed was totally fresh compared to the rest of the stuff.


----------



## pabala (Jul 28, 2012)

Fantastic but sad report. To think their lives have been left hidden and memories withering away until you found them. Now we can all share a bit of the lives as well as their homes


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 28, 2012)

> There were a fair few things locked up in toolboxes etc which protected them from the elements, there was a tin full of new-looking medicines in the kitchen which because it had been sealed was totally fresh compared to the rest of the stuff


thanks buddy
i just wondered if people were in the process of clearing it or something ,wasnt doubting you or anything


----------



## nelly (Jul 28, 2012)

Cant really put into words the overwhelming sadness that comes as you read through that Mooks, but you handled it fantastically and respectfully and top photos as usual fella


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder how these houses are allowed to get into this state.

Doing the maths Kinsley was born in (approx) 1964, which would have made him 48 now.
His mother could be anywhere from 64 t0 84, which potentially makes her still alive.

What happened to her?

I am guessing from the vehciles that there was a family there for a while, due to the caravan and mobile home, what happened to them?

This is what I love about all of these finds, you try and piect together the stroy from what you find and in truth you will probably never know, it's all just gone in time.

Sad, all that living that happened, gone, and not remembered.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 31, 2012)

Fantastic and sombre report with great piks to boot, top notch


----------



## st33ly (Jul 31, 2012)

I've only just realised that in pic number 6 there is in fact a mirror and not a doorway like I first thought!


----------



## the|td4 (Aug 8, 2012)

The "Love from Kingsley to Mother" picture made me choke up, that is so sad, so tragic when a child dies.

Thanks for posting these pics, however heartbreaking they may be.


----------



## corollaboyzz (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW, What a set of amaizing pictures, thanks for sharing, dream of finding somwere like that! 10/10.


----------



## JestersTear (Aug 8, 2012)

Such a sad story, takes your breath away. Lovely pictures of Kingsley with his mum.


----------



## rambling rose (Aug 9, 2012)

Good work mookster. An amazing find! If you live in a mouldy hut you too can drive around in a Daimler!! Wonder if these people were eccentric millionaires?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 9, 2012)

How extremely sad, brought a tear to my eye and gave me goosebumps, what a tragic story Great report though, and touching pictures


----------



## shane.c (Aug 9, 2012)

How sad, a good report but very tragic,


----------



## Wantage Will (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, i don't know what to say 
Thanks for sharing mind.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing report mate and soooooooooooo damned sad. 

On a brighter note, the slides on one of the eearly pix brought back memories because I had those when I was a kid too. And then there was some red and white willow-pattern-esque pottery... we've still got the cups and saucers from that style!

Yes... good find albeit tinged with a huge dose of tragedy. Very moving.


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 12, 2012)

What a find mookster, albeit with a tragic twist. Even more so on my behalf considering i have 6 year old twins, and lost 3 children in the process of bringing my daughters into the world. I cant even begin to imagine how you felt when you made that discovery, let alone how the family felt at the loss of a 6 year old!

Nice work mate, keep it up.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 12, 2012)

The best and most moving report I have seen on this site.. quite astounding.... Treated with respect.


----------



## tattooed (Aug 13, 2012)

F*****g awesome! What a find that was


----------



## GEMTX (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you.:/


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 17, 2012)

Amazing report!
Sad story though :/


----------



## techmylife (Aug 17, 2012)

Very sad indeed and thanks for sharing.

On a more positive note, it's good to see they were using energy saving lightbulbs!


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

amazing pictures! so sad to uncover such a thing but an amazing find, stunning pictures, infact i may have to look through again thankyou for sharing these!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, how very tragic 

Can't beleive places like this exist, I find it hard to comtemplate the emotional significance of those letters and cards, so delicate and slowly being eaten away by the elements


----------



## bev97 (Aug 21, 2012)

fantastic find,but so sad ,poor family ,wold love to find somewhere like this


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 22, 2012)

wow actually brought tears to my eyes, so sad

nice find to document domes history like this though 

L x


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic job, every picture tells a story ...


----------



## darkside (Aug 22, 2012)

great report.how sad i am new into this and have no cam at the moment


----------



## Ace5150 (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent thread.
I particularly liked the Bee-Keeping magazine cover with the apiarist all protected, and the 2 children, whilst wearing a face net, had arms and legs exposed..........bet they were terrified!


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 26, 2012)

really beautiful stuff, so so sad places like this just left

great report


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this excellent find! Excellent report and pics!


----------

